# Tour de Colorado!



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

What do you think about the announcement that Lance is going to do about a Tour de Colorado?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Now I can't wait to see the stages.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

What/Where would you suggest?


----------

